
Show HN: Covid ICU Bed Tracking – In Production on 130 ICUs - tehf0x
https://github.com/icubam/icubam
======
tehf0x
Hi HN, for a bit of background, the initial prototype got built in 3 days (met
the doctors on Sunday, rolled out wed. night). We've since built out a pretty
autonomous piece of software that can allow doctors to add each other and
easily build out coverage over a country. We've spread quickly to 130 ICU
wards in France which covers >2000 COVID+ ICU beds, and are hoping ICUBAM can
be potentially useful to other countries with an overstrained ICU system.

------
draaglom
this is very cool! good job on "getting out of the way" \+ making it easy to
enter data.

How do you know who to text (who is on shift, that is, as shifts change)? Or
do you just text everyone periodically?

~~~
tehf0x
We just text all doctors 2x a day (but are ramping down to 1x a day now that
things are a bit calmer).

